# After the Fear ~ Young adult dystopian ~ + Freebies!



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

*After the Fear*​By Rosanne Rivers​
Buy now or learn more here:http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=zg_bsnr_6110891011_7​
_Chosen to pay an age old Debt, one girl will discover the price of love..._​
​
Bestsellers lists


Bestseller in the UK, US, and Germany.

Ranked in the Amazon bestselling Teen Science Fiction ebooks,

Ranked in the Amazon bestselling Children's Science Fiction ebooks,

Ranked 16th in the Kobo dystopian books!


Reviews on Amazon:

Booksforever: "I loved hunger games and I wanted something similar but still new and different and exciting. I didn't expect to like After the Fear THIS much though!"

Darren Kenny: "It's got a very ancient Rome feel but in the future, with a perfect balance between action and romance. Sola rocks! "

Alice: "The characters are so real and engaging, I was rooting for the heroine Sola from the first page"

[size=20pt]*
You have not attended a Demonstration this month.*​

In Sola's city, everyone obeys the rules. Stay away from the trigger cameras and regularly update your Debtbook, and you just might survive. But having to watch the way criminals are dealt with-murdered by Demonstrators in the Stadium-is a law Sola tries to avoid. When a charming Demonstrator kisses her at a party, however, she's thrust into the Stadium and forced into the very role she despises.

Armed with only natural resourcefulness and a caring nature, Sola narrowly survives her first bout. Her small success means she's whisked off to a training camp, where she discovers a world beyond the trigger cameras and monitoring-a world where falling in love with a killer doesn't seem so terrible.

Yet life as a Demonstrator has no peace. Sola must train her way through twenty-five more Demonstrations before she can return home to her father. At the end of each battle, only one survivor remains.

Sola could face anyone in the Stadium . . . even a loved one.​
Thanks for your interest! You can sign up to win a free copy on my blog  rosannerivers.wordpress.com​
t w i t t e r I. D.
@Cityjuliet​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosanne,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I love this site, it's great that authors can promote their work and find out about other hidden gems from other writers too!

_After the Fear is only $0.99 at the moment on Amazon! _​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

WIN a free, autographed print copy of AFTER THE FEAR.

I am running a giveaway on Goodreads to win a free, sign copy of After the Fear!

Enter here: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/42891-after-the-fear

After the Fear is still only $0.99 on kindle.

Introductory price will be rising soon so grab your copy while it's a bargain!

_After the Fear_ ~ Teen Science Fiction Bestseller on Kindle for over a week.

~ Children's Science Fiction Bestseller on Kindle for over a week

Follow me on Twitter: @cityjuliet

Find me on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7?ref=tn_tnmn

Check out my blog: http://rosannerivers.wordpress.com/

​
_Thanks for looking! _​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Ways to win a signed copy of After the Fear 


Twitter
Change your Facebook or Twitter profile picture to the picture of After the Fear and you'll be entered into a competition to win a free signed copy: Add me on twitter for more info! @cityjuliet

Goodreads
Enter on Goodreads here: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/42891-after-the-fear

Blog
Enter the rafflecopter competition (7th-10th February) on my blog here: www.Rosannerivers.com

_At the time of writing this, After the Fear is:
~#6 on Sci-Fi Children's Bestsellers
~ #32 on Teens Bestsellers
~ #45 on Childrens' Action and Adventure Bestsellers_

If you like cool futures, fighting and romance, you might like this ​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

After the Fear is 'Best Dystopian' in the Readers' Choice Awards!
After the Fear was voted 'Best Dystopian' in the Readers' Choice Awards this week! 

If you fancy getting your hands on a signed copy FOR FREE, there is still 9 days to enter the Goodreads Giveaway here: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/42891-after-the-fear

After the Fear is also still a best seller  
At the time of writing, the book is:
#4 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#55 in Books > Children's Books > Action & Adventure

Thanks to everyone who has read the book ​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Only TWO days to enter the Goodreads Giveaway!

Win a signed copy of After the Fear here: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/42891-after-the-fear

At the time of writing, After the Fear is:

#9 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#78 in Books > Children's Books > Action & Adventure

Thanks to everyone who has read the book ​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone has read _After the Fear_ and would like to ask me any questions, feel free to reply on this thread!

Or contact me on Twitter: https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: _After the Fear_ currently is:

#4,781 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#11 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#95 in Books > Children's Books > Action & Adventure​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone has read After the Fear and would like to ask me any questions, feel free to reply on this thread!

Or contact me on Twitter: https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!


For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:

#4,104 Paid in Kindle Store

#4 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#75 in Books > Children's Books > Action & Adventure
​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

There's loads of ways to WIN a Kindle copy of After the Fear this month!!

Giveaway on this blog:
http://chrissteen.wordpress.com/2013/03/08/book-review-and-giveaway-after-the-fear-by-rosanne-rivers/
Giveaway on this blog:
http://racheltsoumbakos.wordpress.com/2013/03/07/blog-tour-after-the-fear-rosanne-rivers-book-review-giveaway/
Giveaway on this blog:
http://katjevanloon.com/2013/03/11/after-the-fear-blog-tour-an-excerpt-and-giveaway/

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#5,861 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#13 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

A whole week of GIVEAWAYS here!!

Giveaway, review and interview TOMORROW:
http://anthonycardno.com/
Giveaway, review and excerpt on MONDAY:
http://www.blackbirdinmywindow.blogspot.co.uk/
Giveaway and review on this blog on TUESDAY:
http://www.vaempires.com/blog
Giveaway, review, interview and excerpt on WEDNESDAY
http://breatheinbooks.blogspot.co.uk/
Giveaway, review, interview, guest post on THURSDAY:
http://www.workingforthemandroid.com/
Giveaway, review on FRIDAY:
http://whimsicallyours.com/

So there you have it, a whole week of GIVEAWAYS!!

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#5,175 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#15 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

A whole week of GIVEAWAYS here!!

Giveaway here!!:
http://anthonycardno.com/
One more day to win here:
http://www.blackbirdinmywindow.blogspot.co.uk/
2 more days to win here:
http://www.vaempires.com/blog
3 more days to enter here:
http://breatheinbooks.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/after-fear-blog-tour-review-giveaway.html
4 more days to enter here:
http://www.workingforthemandroid.com/main/2013/3/28/blog-tour-review-after-the-fear-by-rosanne-rivers.html


So there you have it, a whole week of GIVEAWAYS!!

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#5,547 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#9 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#82 in Books > Children's Books > Action & Adventure
​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Interview from Anthony Cardno

Interested in finding out a little more about After the Fear and the world behind it? Check out this interview from Anthony Cardno here: http://anthonycardno.com/2013/03/interview-with-rosanne-rivers/


As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#4,978 Paid in Kindle Store

#7 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#58 in Books > Children's Books > Action & Adventure​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

After the Fear hits 1,000 Likes on Facebook!

I'm so happy today because the Facebook page for After the Fear has hit 1,000 likes. the book is still selling really well, and we've had some great 5* reviews on Amazon. Check them out for yourself! http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363894183&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#7,704 Paid in Kindle Store (US)

#21 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

#11,292 Paid in Kindle Store (UK)​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Author Interview from A.B. Whelan!


Want to know more about best selling YA dystopian book After the Fear? Check out the new author interview here:http://abwhelan.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/interview-with-rosanne-rivers-author-of.html

We've had some great 5* reviews on Amazon. Check them out for yourself! http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363894183&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#6,972 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#17 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

And:

#11,933 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking for a Dystopia Fix?

After the Fear has had some great 5* reviews on Amazon. Check them out for yourself! http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363894183&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#7,559 Paid in Kindle Store (In the US)

#17 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

And in the UK:

#9,041 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Love Dystopian Romance Fiction?

After the Fear has had some great 5* reviews on Amazon. Check them out for yourself! http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363894183&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#10,150 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#32 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

And in the UK:

#4,331 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone has read After the Fear and would like to ask me any questions, feel free to reply on this thread!

Or contact me on Twitter: https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515?ref=tn_tnmn
Goodreads: [URL=http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818]http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers[/url]!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:

#8,974 Paid in Kindle Store

#32 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

UK Amazon:
#7,882 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Love Dystopian Romance Fiction?

After the Fear has had some great 5* reviews on Amazon. Check them out for yourself! http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363894183&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#6,851 Paid in Kindle Store

#25 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

And in the UK:

#5,696 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking for a Dystopia Fix?

After the Fear has had some great 5* reviews on Amazon. Check them out for yourself! http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363894183&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear
Reviewer: "I didn't want to put it down!!! One of the best books ever!!!"

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#11,721 Paid in Kindle Store (in the US)

#48 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

And in the UK:

#5,290 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone has read After the Fear and would like to ask me any questions, feel free to reply on this thread!

Or contact me on Twitter: https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515?ref=tn_tnmn
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:

##8,610 Paid in Kindle Store (In the US)

#35 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

UK Amazon:
#4,459 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking for a Dystopia Fix?

After the Fear has had some great 5* reviews on Amazon. Check them out for yourself! http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363894183&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear
Reviewer: "I didn't want to put it down!!! One of the best books ever!!!"

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Facebook:http://www.facebook.com/rosanne.rivers.7
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#9,097 Paid in Kindle Store

#35 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Action & Adventure
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

And in the UK:

#4,260 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

After the Fear is now #61 on the Bestselling Dystopian list!

After the Fear has had some great 5* reviews on Amazon. Check them out for yourself! http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363894183&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#9,486 Paid in Kindle Store

#36 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Action & Adventure
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

And in the UK:

#6,670 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

*New* author interview for After the Fear

The fantastic blog _Enchanted By a Book_ will be posting a new author interview on After the Fear this week! check it out for yourself here: http://www.enchantedbyabook.blogspot.co.uk/

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:#11,499 Paid in Kindle Store 
#43 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Action & Adventure
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

And in the UK:

#5,129 Paid in Kindle Store ​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

*New* author interview for After the Fear

The fantastic blog Enchanted By a Book has posted a new author interview on After the Fear! News about a possible sequel, and I talk Divergent and Hunger Games. Check it out for yourself here: http://www.enchantedbyabook.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/after-fear-author-interview.html


As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:#10,956 Paid in Kindle Store

#34 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Action & Adventure
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

And in the UK:

#3,907 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Why is Dystopian Fiction Still So Popular?

Guest post on dystopian fiction at the amazing YA blog YAtopia: http://yatopia.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guestopia-rosanne-rivers.html

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com

For those interested in sales: After the Fear currently is:
#12,440 Paid in Kindle Store

#49 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Action & Adventure
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

And in the UK: 
#4,812 Paid in Kindle Store
​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

After the Fear mentioned on great Dystopian blog Dystopia Capitol! http://iluvhg.wordpress.com/


Guest post on dystopian fiction at the amazing YA blog YAtopia: http://yatopia.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guestopia-rosanne-rivers.html

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact me on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com

After the Fear currently is:
#22,498 Paid in Kindle Store

#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Action & Adventure
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

And in the UK:
#7,181 Paid in Kindle Store​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out what readers are calling "A Must Read" 
"a perfect blend of romance and violence, horror and love." 
"One of the best books I've read in ages."


Bestselling YA book: 
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out what readers are calling "a great dystopian setting, an amazing plot and a bewitching romance."
"now one of my favorite books."
"a great read that you will not want to put down."


Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out what readers are saying they couldn't put down!!
"I finished the book in record time as literally couldn't put it down."
"For lovers of the Hunger Games this is a must read."
"The sort of book you can't put down."


Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

WIN a FREE copy of After the Fear HERE:
http://thebookaviary.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/after-fear-review-q-giveaway.html

Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

AFTER THE FEAR for next to nothing!

Bestselling YA dystopian novel After the Fear is on sale for THREE DAYS ONLY!

Only $0.99 in the US:http://www.amazon.com/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1378407587&sr=8-1&keywords=after+the+fear

Only 77p in the UK:http://www.amazon.co.uk/After-Young-Adult-Dystopian-ebook/dp/B00B39MLN6/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1378407539&sr=8-1javascript:void(0);&keywords=after+the+fear

Grab a bargain read now!

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out what readers are saying they couldn't put down!!
"I finished the book in record time as literally couldn't put it down."
"For lovers of the Hunger Games this is a must read."
"The sort of book you can't put down."

Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out what readers are saying they couldn't put down!!
"I finished the book in record time as literally couldn't put it down."
"For lovers of the Hunger Games this is a must read."
"The sort of book you can't put down."

Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Goodreads Christmas Giveaway!

Watch out for the Giveaway of TWO signed copies of After the Fear!
Starting tomorrow on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17252895-after-the-fear


Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

StoryFinds and Critters Readers' Poll!

After the Fear came 7th in the Critters Readers' Poll for Science Fiction and Fantasy!

Click here to see the results: http://critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht

Plus After the Fear is now featured on StoryFinds! Click here: http://storyfinds.com/book/7327/after-the-fear

Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

_After the Fear_ is less than $1!

 Looking for a book to satiate your dystopian cravings caused by the Divergent film release?

For 24 hours only you can grab a bestselling YA novel for less than a dollar/pound.

Don't miss this brilliant opportunity to discover what all of the 5* reviews are about!

*Bestselling YA book:
AFTER THE FEAR*

Topping the Action and Adventure and dystopian listings on Amazon since its release.

As always, feel free to reply to this thread or contact Rosanne Rivers on Twitter:https://twitter.com/CityJuliet (@cityjuliet)
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6893818.Rosanne_Rivers!
Blog: www.rosannerivers.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-the-Fear/426162537425515​


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Rosanne!

I loved AFTER THE FEAR! Ι hope there is a sequel


----------

